# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Prostasol - Chancen und Risiken

## Corobbio

Liebe Mitstreiter,
ich bin im Jahr 2002 an PK erkrankt (Gleason-Score 4 + 4 = 8, Einzelheiten sind meinem Profil zu entnehmen) und habe nach RP und externer Bestrahlung nun leider wieder steigende PSA-Werte. Ein PET-CT mit Cholin 11 an der Uniklinik Ulm hat Cholin-Anreicherungen paraaortal und an einem Lymphknoten in der Leiste ergeben, was Metastasen bedeuten kann, aber nicht muß (wie der Arzt sagt.)
Im Anschluß an diese Untersuchung habe ich im Frühjahr dieses Jahres mehrere Meinungen über die für mich beste Therapieform eingeholt. Um den Zeitraum bis zu einer Entscheidung zu überbrücken, habe ich das NEM Prostasol genommen, weil ich dachte, damit kann ich zunächst nichts falsch machen. Das Mittel hat sehr gut gewirkt, mein PSA-Wert ging in 8 Wochen von 0,79 auf 0,01 zurück, so dass ich die tägliche Dosis von 2 auf eine Kapsel reduziert habe. Der PSA-Wert blieb konstant, und dann habe ich Prostasol vor 4 Wochen abgesetzt, wie es der Hersteller ja auch empfiehlt. Nun ist der PSA-Wert leider wieder angestiegen (auf 0,14), und ich muß entscheiden, wie ich weiter vorgehe. 
Nehme ich wieder Prostasol oder steige ich um auf Casodex (beides Östrogene)?Ich habe verschiedene sehr qualifizierte Urologen befragt und Therapieempfehlungen bekommen, die von DHB, über Casodex bis hin zu Bestrahlung reichen. Ich habe mich - soweit möglich - über Prostasol informiert, alles gelesen, was ich dazu finden konnte, aber alle Informationen zielen darauf ab, dass Prostasol am Ende der Therapieschiene eingesetzt wird. Ich habe nun aber damit begonnen, und weil ich nur sehr geringe Nebenwirkungen hatte (Brustschwellungen und entsprechende Brustschmerzen, nächtliche Wadenkrämpfe) und der PSA-Wert sehr schnell positiv reagiert hat, denke ich, dass ich diese Therapie auch fortsetzen könnte. Von ärztlicher Seite höre ich nur zurückhaltende Kommentare, da man nicht genau wisse, was das NEM enthalte und wie es letztendlich wirke.
Nun meine Fragen:
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht wie ich? Vielleicht auch über einen längeren Zeitraum?
Seht Ihr aufgrund meines hohen Gleason-Scores ein Risiko in meiner derzeitigen Therapieentscheidung?
 Gibt es weitere Untersuchungsmöglichkeiten, die mir mehr Sicherheit über den möglichen Lymphknotenbefall geben (praktiziert z. B. Herr Prof. Barentzs in Nimwegen wieder?)
Ich bedanke mich im voraus bei Euch allen für Eure Hilfe und Unterstützung und würde ich freuen, wenn ich mit dem Schildern meiner Erfahrung eine kritische Diskussion über die Chancen und Risiken von Prostasol begonnen hätte.
Niedrige PSA-Werte und alles Gute wünscht Euch
Helmut

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Nehme ich wieder Prostasol oder steige ich um auf Casodex (beides Östrogene)? ....


Woher wusstest du, dass ProstaSol in Wirklichkeit ein Östrogen ist. Diese Information fehlte mir noch in meinem Puzzle. Danke für den Hinweis.

Casodex ist allerdings kein Östrogen, würde ich mal bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils behaupten, sondern ein Antiandrogen.




> ... Von ärztlicher Seite höre ich nur zurückhaltende Kommentare, *da man nicht genau wisse, was das NEM enthalte und wie es letztendlich wirke*.


*Das scheint mir tatsächlich das Problem zu sein!*

WW

----------


## Corobbio

Hallo, Winfried,
da ich unsicher bezüglich der Dosierung und der Inhaltsstoffe war, habe ich mit dem Hersteller in Holland telefoniert und dort wurde mir eindeutig gesagt, dass Prostasol pflanzliche Östrogene enthält. Was Casodex anbelangt, so hat mir mein Arzt gesagt, dass es sich hierbei auch um ein Östrogen-Präparat handelt und insofern vergleichbar mit Prostasol sei, wenn er auch Casodex bevorzugen würde.
Ich denke immer noch, dass dieses pflanzliche Präparat eine interessante Alternative sein könnte (auch laut Studien sehr geringe Nebenwirkungen!) und frage mich, warum das Interesse an einer solchen Alternative so gering ist. Liegt es nur daran, dass die Krankenkassen die Kosten hierfür nicht übernehmen? 
Einen schönen Abend wünscht
Helmut

----------


## WinfriedW

@Corobbio 

Wem willst du nun glauben, Helmut, dem Hersteller in Holland oder der dänischen Überwachungsbehörde? Nach der Geschichte mit PC-SPES, das ja auch mal als rein pflanzliches Präparat gehandelt wurde, glaube ich der dänischen Überwachungsbehörde.  Ich bringe in Erinnerung: Bei PC-SPES stellte sich schließlich heraus, dass dem Präparat nicht nur das Östrogenderivat *Diethylstilbestrol*, sondern auch das Schmerzmittel *Indomethazin* sowie der  Gerinnungshemmer *Warfarin* beigemischt war und das offensichtlich noch nicht einmal in gleichbleibender Konzentration. Nach dieser Geschichte und nach der jetzt vorliegenden Warnung der dänischen Überwachungsbehörde glaube ich dem Hersteller kein Wort. Oder würdest du erwarten, dass man ausgerechnet dir am Telefon beichtet: Ja, wie haben jahrelang illegale Östrogene beigemengt?

Interessanterweise wurde PC-SPES von dem selbem Personenkreis beworben wie ProstaSol. Ich finde, da steckt ein gehöriges Maß an krimineller Energie dahinter.

Es gibt übrigens jetzt erneut ein Produkt mit der Bezeichnung "PC-SPES". Wer weiß, was da nun wieder drin ist?

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Was Casodex anbelangt, so hat mir mein Arzt gesagt, dass es sich hierbei auch um ein Östrogen-Präparat handelt ...


Nicht nur der Hersteller von ProstaSol® sondern auch dein Arzt  lügt: *Casodex®* ist ein sog. nichtsteroidales Antiandrogen und damit kein Östrogen!

WW

----------


## helmut0054

eine Info aus der Schweiz:
in der Aeskulap Klinik in Brunnen (Schweiz) behandelt Professor Dr. Dr. Ben Pfeifer erfogreich mit der sogenannten Phytotherapie. Diese beinhaltet, je nach Patient, auch Prostasol, sowie Curcumin und Biobarn und weitere.
Auch ich bin bei ihm seit Februar 07 in Behandlung. Ich bin der Meinung, bei mir hilft diese Methode. Da jedoch bei jedem Patienten die Krankheit anderst verläuft möchte ich hier keine allgemeingültigen Aussagen machen.
Helmut0054

----------


## Corobbio

Lieber Winfried,
danke für Deine Informationen, die ich mit Interesse gelesen habe. Ich bin jetzt völlig verwirrt, denn unter dem Link
http://www.clearfeed.com/pfeifer/prostate-cancer.html
findet man die schriftliche Bestätigung von Herrn Dr. Pfeifer dafür, dass Prostasol (von Medpro) keine Östrogene enthält. Der Lebenslauf von Herrn Dr. Pfeifer und sein Engagement bezüglich Krebs im allgemeinen und Prostata-Krebs im besonderen lässt darauf schließen, dass es sich hier um einen Mann handelt, der weiß, wovon er redet und der ja auch Behandlungserfolge nachzuweisen hat. Könnte es nicht sein, dass die chinesischen Kräuter tatsächlich wirken? Schließlich gibt auch die Deutsche Krebsgesellschaft viel Geld für die Erforschung der Wirkungswiese dieser Kräuter aus. Vielleicht liegt die Wahrheit in der Mitte zwischen Schulmedizin und Alternativen Methoden.
Gruß Helmut

----------


## Paul-Peter

> ....der Lebenslauf von Herrn Dr. Pfeifer und sein Engagement bezüglich Krebs im allgemeinen und Prostata-Krebs im besonderen lässt darauf schließen, dass es sich hier um einen Mann handelt, der weiß, wovon er redet und der ja auch Behandlungserfolge nachzuweisen hat.


Hallo Helmut

Prof. Dr. Ben Pfeifer ist in der Aeskulap Klinik ausschliesslich für "sogenannte" aussichtslosen Fälle der Pca zuständig. In den letzten 15 Jahren hat er bis zu 1500 Prostatakrebspatienten untersucht und viele von Ihnen behandelt. 

Es gibt bestens dokumentierte Fälle mit einem PSA von über 1000 sowie schweren Knochenmetastasen wo er mittels Phytotherapie, dazu gehören unter anderem auch CURCUMA, BIOBRAN, PROSTASOL, erstaunliche Heilungserfolge nachweisen konnte. 

PROSTASOL ohne die Begleitung eines Schulmediziners auf lange Sicht nehmen zu wollen würde ich jedoch auf keinen Fall empfehlen.

LG-Paul-Peter

----------


## Günter Feick

> Es gibt bestens dokumentierte Fälle mit einem PSA von über 1000 sowie schweren Knochenmetastasen wo Prof. Dr. Ben Pfeifer mittels Phytotherapie, dazu gehören unter anderem auch CURCUMA, BIOBRAN, PROSTASOL, erstaunliche Heilungserfolge nachweisen konnte. LG-Paul-Peter


Hallo Paul-Peter,

vielen Dank für Deine gute Nachricht. Bitte, sei so gut und teile mit uns den Ort der Information oder die Information als solche, aus der wir die erstaunlichen Heilungserfolge Prof. Pfeifers entnehmen könnten.

Günter

----------


## Paul-Peter

> .....Bitte, sei so gut und teile mit uns den Ort der Information oder die Information als solche, aus der wir die erstaunlichen Heilungserfolge Prof. Pfeifers entnehmen könnten.


Hallo Günter

Das mach ich sehr gerne.

Unter Tel.  0041 41 825 49 49  (Aeskulap Klinik - CH-Brunnen) kannst Du Dir Kopien dieser Publikationen problemlos organisieren. 

LG-Paul-Peter

----------


## Berntt

Was mag der Grund sein, warum die Prostasol nach dem Pfeiferprotokoll nichts bringt bei Pat., bei denen eine Östrogentheapie bereits versagt hat ? 

http://www.clearfeed.com/pfeifer/prostate-cancer.html

*"...Protocol Exclusion Criteria*


*The following are exclusion criteria for this protocol* (those with these conditions will not find it beneficial):Failure to DES or other estrogen therapies ...."

----------


## WinfriedW

> Das mach ich sehr gerne.
> 
> Unter Tel. 0041 41 825 49 49 (Aeskulap Klinik - CH-Brunnen) kannst Du Dir Kopien dieser Publikationen problemlos organisieren.


Na prima, da berichtet dann Prof. B. Pfeifer über die Erfolge von Prof. B. Pfeifer.

Dass Östrogene in vielen Fällen auch bei fortgeschrittenen und multiple vorbehandelten Prostatakarzinomen für begrenzte Zeit noch wirken, ist den Lesern dieses Forums wohl bekannt. Für diesen Effekt benötigen wir kein _ProstaSol_. Da tun's gewöhnliche Östrogenplaster auch und man weiß was man tut.

Ich habe an *anderer Stelle* die Vermutung geäußert, dass Prof. B. Pfeifer an dem Produkt _ProstaSol_ direkt beteiligt ist. Nach den persönlichen Nachrichten, die ich auf diesen Beitrag erhalten habe, sehe ich mich in diesem Verdacht bestätigt. 

Hier wiederholt sich die Geschichte von PC-SPES. Ich finde das Ganze ziemlich kriminell.

WW

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hier wiederholt sich die Geschichte von PC-SPES. Ich finde das Ganze ziemlich kriminell.


Dem darf ich mich wieder mal anschließen?

Auch folgendes sollte nicht unwidersprochen so lange stehen:




> Es gibt bestens dokumentierte Fälle mit einem PSA von über 1000 sowie schweren Knochenmetastasen wo er mittels Phytotherapie, dazu gehören unter anderem auch CURCUMA, BIOBRAN, PROSTASOL, erstaunliche Heilungserfolge nachweisen konnte.


Das Wort "Heilungserfolg" kann einem leid tun wegen des Missbrauchs im Zusammenhang mit medikamentöser Behandlung von Prostatakrebs.

DH

----------


## Paul-Peter

> Na prima, da berichtet dann Prof. B. Pfeifer über die Erfolge von Prof. B. Pfeifer.


Hallo Winfried

Schade, dass man von "hören sagen" jemand so massiv verleumden kann.

Ich lade Dich gerne in die Schweiz ein. Bezahle Dir ein Ticket nach Zürich Kloten retour. Hole Dich persönlich am Flughafen ab. Quartiere Dich auf eigene Kosten in Brunnen in das Hotel Waldstätterhof ein. Von da sind es 3 Minuten bis zur Aeskulapklinik. 

Selbstverständlich wirst Du höchstpersönlich einen Termin bei Prof. Ben Pfeifer organisiert bekommen. Und dann kannst Du ihn persönlich befragen. 

Soviel Mut hast Du doch Winfried. Oder?

Dein Wort zählt in diesem Forum sehr viel. Und dies ist sehr ernst und ehrlich von mir gemeint. Was meinst Du, wieviele Mitstreiter Dir dankbar wären, Du würdest dann anschliessend einen entsprechenden Bericht über diesen Besuch schreiben. 

Lass mich wissen wenn Du Zeit hast. Dann organisiere ich diesen Termin sehr gerne für Dich.

LG-Paul-Peter

----------


## Harro

*Noble Geste*

Lieber Paul-Peter, ich kenn Dich aus unzähligen persönlichen Gesprächen als einen ehrlichen Makler nicht nur von materiellen Gütern sondern auch von geistigem Eigentum. Winfried mag tatsächlich nach Studium diverser Abhandlungen über die Heilungserfolge - dieses Wort ist doch völlig korrekt - denn, was bedeutet denn das Wort heilen?; doch nichts anderes als Verbesserung der vorherigen Situation und nicht etwa Heilung, obwohl auch das ja noch eintreten könnte - des kritisierten Arztes eine negative Einstellung haben.




> Das Wort "Heilungserfolg" kann einem leid tun wegen des Missbrauchs im Zusammenhang mit medikamentöser Behandlung von Prostatakrebs.


Doch solche verbalen Rundumschläge zeugen nicht von seriöser Bereitschaft,
an ein sachlich vorgetragenes Thema mit der nötigen Distanz und dem nötigen Respekt heranzugehen.




> Sensationslüsterne Eiferer könnten das eh nicht richtig einsortieren


Wenn man mit solcher Einschätzung Forumsbenutzer pauschal abqualifiziert, weil man zum ehrlichen Rapport keine wirkliche Bereitschaft zeigte, kann nur eine abwertende Aussage, lieber Paul-Peter zustande kommen. Dein edles Verhalten ehrt Dich. Ich würde mich für Dich freuen, wenn unser allseits beliebter und anerkannter Winfried Deine Einladung annimmt. Ich bin sicher, daß das ganze ein Erfolg für alle Beteiligten und auch für das Forum wird.

*"Auch aus den Steinen, die einem in den Weg gelegt werden, kann man was Schönes bauen"* (Goethe)

----------


## Anonymous1

*Heilung:*

Die wissenschaftliche Medizin definiert Heilung als Wiederherstellung des Gesundheitszustandes unter Erreichen des Ausgangszustandes (_restitutio ad integrum_) 

*Eiferer:

*Fanatiker, Hitzkopf, Dogmatiker, Ideologe, Kämpfer, Anhänger, Frömmler, Idealist, Schwärmer, Streiter, Verfechter, Zelot         (Quelle:Wikipedia)

Der schlimmste Eiferer dieses Forums möchte ignoriert werden, möchte endlich seine "wohlverdiente Ruhe" haben, alles nur Gesäusel. Siehe #15.

*Metastasierter Prostatakrebs ist nicht heilbar* (durch Medikamente)
Kleb es an den Monitor Hutschi

----------


## HorstK

> Hallo Winfried
> ...jemand so massiv verleumden kann.
> LG-Paul-Peter


Lieber Winfried,

schon heute wünsche ich Dir eine gute Reise in die Schweiz. 
Falls Du überhaupt die Reise zu Prof.Dr.Dr.Ben Pfeifer antreten solltest - "Ermittlung wegen Verleumdung" ist ja nicht auszuschließen. Falls Du doch reist,so hoffe ich nicht, daß Du als sogenannter, "Werbeträger" nach Franken zurückkehrst *:-)*

Gruß, Horst

----------


## Harro

*Einseitige Auslegung*

Hallo Dieter,




> Der schlimmste Eiferer dieses Forums möchte ignoriert werden, möchte seine "wohlverdiente Ruhe§ haben, alles nur Gesäusel. Siehe # 15.


Nach der abwertenden Beurteilung eines Vortrages von Christian auf Föhr und der an Paul-Peter geübten massiven Beanstandung des Wortes Heilferfolge, möchte ich auf meine Ruhe vor Dir gern verzichten. Es war im übrigen nie die Rede von ignorieren, ganz im Gegenteil, eher Enthaltung. Warum soll ich Dich ignorieren, manchmal kommen doch von Dir ganz wertvolle und wissenswerte Beiträge. Ich bin durch dieses neuerliche Gemeinschaftunternehmen Frankenland erst recht motiviert und hoffe, daß Winfried ein paar klärende oder den Sachverhalt entschärfende Worte hier noch einbringt.




> Meiner Aufmerksamkeit ist es nicht entgangen, dass Du die ERSPC- Pilotstudie erwähnt hast, welche Du ja sogar als revolutionierend bzw. revolutionär bezeichnet hast. Ob das denn so ist mit der Revolution, sei dahingestellt. Aber das war's dann auch schon, denn Deine Randbemerkung auf die Krebshemmung von 5-Alpha-Reduktase-Hemmern willst Du ja sicherlich nicht ernsthaft als eine aus Patientensicht dargelegte für das Publikum übersetzte und vom Publikum begreifbare Neuheit bezeichnen wollen. Kompetenzzentren, Erklärung von "off label", alles registriert. Nur: das waren 2 Minuten von 20, wenn man das als neu Entwicklungen nehmen will. Hättest Du Dich diesen Themen vorwiegend über die gesamte Vortragszeit gewidmet, dann wäre es für mich sogar ein Vortrag entsprechend der Überschrift gewesen, so aber nicht.





> Es hat wenig Nutzen, hier im Forum Details besprechen zu wollen, das machen wir mal bei Gelegenheit. Sensationslüsterne Eiferer könnten das eh nicht richtig einsortieren. Auch ich hatte ein paar Gespräche über Deinen Vortrag, welche sich mit meinen Eindrücken deckten.


 
Gruß Dieter

So ist nun der Eiferer geboren worden, dessen erweitere Auslegung lt. Wikipedia sich eigentlich gar nicht mal so schlecht darstellt Nur das Wort sensationslüstern gab dem Schlußsatz wieder den üblichen, von Dir, lieber Dieter, gewohnten unangenehmen Beigeschmack.

Nachdem Du Dich nun in den letzten Tagen gestern erneut an einen Beitrag von Winfried mit dem lapidaren Hinweis, Dich den Ausführungen des vorherigen Forumsbenutzer anschließen zu wollen, tatsächlich einfach angehängt hast, gäbe es für diese Variante auch ein Wort, nämlich "Trittbrettfahrer", dessen Auslegung bei Wikipedia nicht eindeutig zu klären sein wird. Das hast Du doch eigentlich bei Deiner Begabung nicht nötig.




> Falls Du doch reist,so hoffe ich nicht, daß Du als sogenannter, "Werbeträger" nach Franken zurückkehrst *:-*




So kann man auch einen fairen Vorschlag torpedieren. Schade, daß aus dieser Ecke - Horst hatte ich inzwischen als fairen Kämpfer für PCa kennen gelernt - nun auch noch Häme kommt.

Von wohl verdienter Ruhe möchte ich mich zunächst verabschieden und nebenbei hoffentlich meine beginnende Polyneuropathie in Schach halten können.

*"Wer Honig essen will, muss Bienenstiche vertragen können"*
(Arabisches Sprichwort)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Hutschi, Du bringst wieder mal nichts auf die Reihe:




> Es war im übrigen nie die Rede von ignorieren, ganz im Gegenteil, eher Enthaltung. Warum soll ich Dich ignorieren, manchmal kommen doch von Dir ganz wertvolle und wissenswerte Beiträge.


Du selbst wolltest doch von mir ignoriert werden, in nach Deinen eigenen Worten "wohlverdienter" Ruhe gelassen werden. Dazu dieses: nach Pamphleten im Stil vom #15 darfst Du keine "wohlverdiente" Ruhe erwarten, sondern Du schwörst "wohlverdienten" Zoff herauf!

Noch was: Deine Hetze vom "Trittbrettfahrer" zieht nicht. Ich steige gerne auf ein Trittbrett, wenn einer eine gute Aussage macht und gleichzeitig Courage beweist.

Noch was: Warum deklarierst Du Dich zum Kindermädchen von ChristianL? Wichtigtuerei? Eifern? Liebedienern? Katzbuckeln? Den Schuh vom Eiferer hast Du, Hutschi, Dir blitzschnell angezogen und erweist damit ChristianL einen Bärendienst.

Noch was: Solltest Du eine beginnende Polyneuropathie haben, dann ist dieses Forum in der Art, wie Du es betreibst, Gift für Dich! Wirklich aufrichtig und ganz ehrlich gemeint. Du hast doch so wunderschöne Fähigkeiten, um leicht und angenehm etwas zu umschreiben! Verwende doch diese Gnade für schönere Schriften in anderen Medien und nicht hier mit Gift durchtränkt. Dann würdest bestimmt auch schnell die psychische Zwangssituation bewältigen.

Bitte nicht wieder missverstehen, alles gutgemeinte Hinweise und ich möchte um Himmels willen damit nicht auch so lehrerhaft sein wie Du oft.

Alles Gute
Dieter

----------


## Anonymous1

> Selbstverständlich wirst Du höchstpersönlich einen Termin bei Prof. Ben Pfeifer organisiert bekommen. Und dann kannst Du ihn persönlich befragen. 
> 
> Soviel Mut hast Du doch Winfried. Oder?


Hallo Winfried,

da habt ihr ja viel zu besprechen.

Nimm die Bibel mit!

DH

----------


## Harro

*Psychische Zwangssituation*

Hallo Dieter, weit gefehlt.




> Dann würdest bestimmt auch schnell die psychische Zwangssituation bewältigen.


Davon kann wohl kaum die Rede sein. Aber Du wiederholst Dich. Erfahrene Forumsbenutzer sehen eher in Dir einen gehetzten, mitteilungsbedürftigen Einzelgänger.




> Du selbst wolltest doch von mir ignoriert werden, in nach Deinen eigenen Worten "wohlverdienter" Ruhe gelassen werden. Dazu dieses: nach Pamphleten im Stil vom #15 darfst Du keine "wohlverdiente" Ruhe erwarten, sondern Du schwörst "wohlverdienten" Zoff herauf!


Zoff ist doch schon da, und zwar durch die beleidigende Art Deines gehässigen Vortrages gen Paul-Peter. Dieser Forumsbenutzer hat sich hier wahrlich nie in eine
solche unwürdige Abhandlung hinein begeben.




> Noch was: Deine Hetze vom "Trittbrettfahrer" zieht nicht. Ich steige gerne auf ein Trittbrett, wenn einer eine gute Aussage macht und gleichzeitig Courage beweist.


Beweist jemand Courage, wenn er gegen Andere zu Felde zieht, die sich seriös mit einer Verteidigung zurückhalten oder aber wegen Abwesenheit es nicht selbst tun können?




> Noch was: Warum deklarierst Du Dich zum Kindermädchen von ChristianL? Wichtigtuerei? Eifern? Liebedienern? Katzbuckeln? Den Schuh vom Eiferer hast Du, Hutschi, Dir blitzschnell angezogen und erweist damit ChristianL einen Bärendienst.


Ich habe Christian in Magdeburg in abendlichen Gesprächen als einen fairen kompetenten Menschen kennen gelernt, der nicht nur durch den Tod unseres 1. Vorsitzenden nun für eine gewisse Zeit zusätzliche Aufgaben erfüllen muß, sondern, wie wir Alle, auch noch das Los seines eigenen PCa
bewältigen muß. Da steht es Dir als wohl jüngerem SHG-Leiter - Alter Dieter ? im Profil Fehlanzeige - nicht zu, so herablassend über einen von Christian auf Föhr gehaltenen Vortrag herzuziehen. Hilfe von mir - Kindermädchen, welch schönes Wort an falscher Stelle - hat Christian sicher noch nicht nötig. Siehe auch seine Antwort an Dich. Meine Kritik an Dich in diesem Zusammenhang sei mir vergönnt.




> Noch was: Solltest Du eine beginnende Polyneuropathie haben, dann ist dieses Forum in der Art, wie du es betreibst, Gift für Dich! Wirklich aufrichtig und ganz ehrlich gemeint. Du hast doch so wunderschöne Fähigkeiten, um leicht und angenehm etwas zu umschreiben! Verwende doch diese Gnade für schönere Schriften in anderen Medien und nicht hier mit Gift durchtränkt.


Das klingt ehrlich und gut gemeint, soll aber doch nicht bedeuten, daß ich
dieses Forum verlassen müßte, damit Du dich weiter ohne Kritiken hier im Forum tummeln kannst. Was aber für Dich viel schlimmer wäre, Du müßtest Dir ein neues Ziel im Forum ausgucken, und das dürfte Dir ja leicht fallen.
Wenn es nicht inzwischen wohl vielen Forumsbenutzern schon auf die Nerven geht - aber sie müssen es ja nicht alles lesen, was wir Beide uns so um die Ohren hauen, so schärft es doch unseren Geist. 




> Bitte nicht wieder missverstehen, alles gutgemeinte Hinweise und ich möchte damit um Himmels willen damit nicht auch so lehrerhaft sein wie Du oft.
> 
> Alles Gute
> Dieter


Das nehme ich Dir sogar ab und mit dem Lehrer kann ich mich auch anfreunden. Übrigens Deine Idee mit dem Forumsopa fand ich so übel nicht. Ich wäre sogar bereit, in diese Fußstapfen zu treten, obwohl ich hier sicher nicht der älteste Teilnehmer bin. Dann hast Du nur das Problem, nur noch sehr behutsam mit mir umgehen zu können - von wegen Opa - meinst Du, Du schaffst das? Auch nach diesem Beitrag von mir?

Für Deine guten Wünsche wegen meiner Poyneuropathie danke ich Dir sehr herzlich. Ich werde mich also auch am Riemen reißen von wegen Stress im Forum. Ist das ein erneutes realisierbares Friedensangebot?

*"Selbst der weiteste Weg beginnt mit dem ersten Schritt"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

Soll ich ein "Friedensangebot" ernst nehmen, verpackt in solche Unverschämtheiten:




> Zitat:
>                                                      Zitat von *Dieter* 
> _Du selbst wolltest doch von mir ignoriert werden, in nach Deinen eigenen Worten "wohlverdienter" Ruhe gelassen werden. Dazu dieses: nach Pamphleten im Stil vom #15 darfst Du keine "wohlverdiente" Ruhe erwarten, sondern Du schwörst "wohlverdienten" Zoff herauf!_
>    
> Zoff ist doch schon da, *und zwar durch die beleidigende Art Deines gehässigen Vortrages gen Paul-Peter*. Dieser Forumsbenutzer hat sich hier wahrlich nie in eine
> solche unwürdige Abhandlung hinein begeben.


Erklär mir mal, Hutschi, worauf sich derartige Ausraster beziehen?

Etwa hierauf: "_Das Wort "Heilungserfolg" kann einem leid tun wegen des Missbrauchs im Zusammenhang mit medikamentöser Behandlung von Prostatakrebs"_

----------


## Harro

*Auf den Nagel getroffen*

Hallo Dieter, 




> Erklär mir mal, Hutschi, worauf sich derartige Ausraster beziehen?
> 
> Etwa hierauf: "_Das Wort "Heilungserfolg" kann einem leid tun wegen des Missbrauchs im Zusammenhang mit medikamentöser Behandlung von Prostatakrebs._


Du kommst direkt auf den Punkt. Mag sein, daß ich wegen Paul-Peter besonders empfindlich bin, ich bitte um Verständnis. Drehen wir doch mal das Rad zurück, obwohl es uns Beiden heute nichts mehr einbringt. Besser, wir fangen noch einmal von vorne an. Du bist der Dieter aus Husum und ich der Hutschi aus Neuhofen. Wir tun, als wäre nie etwas gewesen und vergeben uns gegenseitig unsere manchmal übertriebenen Attacken. Wäre das eine realisierbare Lösung, um zum endgültigen Stop unserer Auseinandersetzungen mit gegenseitigen heftigen Anfeindungen zu kommen? Ich könnte schon heute damit beginnen, und das damals in Aussicht gestellte Glas Rotwein könnte bei einer nächsten sich bietenden Gelegenheit noch geleert werden.

*"Denke immer an das Ende, zumal auch da die verlorene Zeit nicht zurückkehrt"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> Erfahrene Forumsbenutzer sehen eher in Dir einen gehetzten, mitteilungsbedürftigen Einzelgänger.





> Da steht es Dir als wohl jüngerem SHG-Leiter - Alter Dieter ? im Profil Fehlanzeige - nicht zu


Hallo Hutschi,

 zu Zitat Nr. 1 für Dein Schwadronierbedürfnis und für den kontinuierlichen Wissensausbau der von Dir angeführten "erfahrenen Forumsnutzer" hier ein wenig Futter vom "gehetzten mitteilungsbedürftigen Einzelgänger":
Hier war ein Bild, es war zu schade für diesen Thread!

 Damit Du es aber ganz genau weißt: Ich könnte mir jederzeit vorstellen, die Welt ohne Dich zu umsegeln. Hoffentlich entdeckst Du die feine Nuance in diesem Satz.

 Zu Zitat Nr. 2: Wusste nicht, dass Kritik erst ab einem bestimmten Alter zugelassen wird. Wie vergreist muss man sein?

DH

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Du es bist rechtsaußen? Nicht schlecht! Nur ein paar Pfündchen gehören herunter. Denke an Dein veröffentlichtes Interview mit Prof. Kristal.
Nun zurück zum Thread. Ich meine Harald hat mit seiner letzten Stellungnahme einen fairen Vorschlag ohne wenn und aber gemacht, und unter Männern sollte doch ein Neuanfang möglich sein. Denke bitte darüber nach.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Paul-Peter

Hallo Winfried




> Ich lade Dich gerne in die Schweiz ein. Bezahle Dir ein Ticket nach Zürich Kloten retour. Hole Dich persönlich am Flughafen ab. Quartiere Dich auf eigene Kosten in Brunnen in das Hotel Waldstätterhof ein. Von da sind es 3 Minuten bis zur Aeskulapklinik. 
> 
> Selbstverständlich wirst Du höchstpersönlich einen Termin bei Prof. Ben Pfeifer organisiert bekommen. Und dann kannst Du ihn persönlich befragen. 
> 
> Soviel Mut hast Du doch Winfried. Oder?


 
Ich freue mich auf Deinen Besuch in der Schweiz.





> Ich habe an *anderer Stelle* die Vermutung geäußert, dass Prof. B. Pfeifer an dem Produkt _ProstaSol_ direkt beteiligt ist. Nach den persönlichen Nachrichten, die ich auf diesen Beitrag erhalten habe, sehe ich mich in diesem Verdacht bestätigt.


Hier wäre es empfehlenswert, wenn Du alle diese persönlichen Nachrichten in Brunnen dokumentieren würdest, damit Dein geäusserter Verdacht sich vor Ort zur Gewissheit erhärten wird. 




> Hier wiederholt sich die Geschichte von PC-SPES. Ich finde das Ganze ziemlich kriminell.


Sobald die Beweislage sich bestätigt, sollte auch mit diesem Zitat kein Problem mehr entstehen können.

Schick mir doch bitte per e-mail Name und Adresse, damit ich das Ticket bestellen kann. Ebenfalls Deine Telefon Nummer um einen möglichen Besuchstermin in Brunnen fixieren können.

Freue mich von Dir zu hören.

LG-Paul-Peter

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Du es bist rechtsaußen? Nicht schlecht! Nur ein paar Pfündchen gehören herunter. Denke an Dein veröffentlichtes Interview mit Prof. Kristal.
> Nun zurück zum Thread. Ich meine Harald hat mit seiner letzten Stellungnahme einen fairen Vorschlag ohne wenn und aber gemacht, und unter Männern sollte doch ein Neuanfang möglich sein. Denke bitte darüber nach.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Hallo Knut,

Deine Bemühungen ehren Dich. Ich würde Hutschi gerne in Ruhe lassen, das habe ich Ihm mehrfach angeboten. Zuletzt in der Föhrgeschichte. Das darf aber nicht auf Einseitigkeit hinauslaufen, indem Hutschi meint, ein Tintenfass nach dem anderen auskippen zu dürfen und andere sollen still halten. Vielleicht kannst Du ihm das rechte Maß seiner "Wichtigkeit" vermitteln, damit er etwas weniger den Drang hat, fast bei allem in diesem Forum den Ton machen zu wollen und permanent zu resümieren, was seiner Ansicht nach richtig oder falsch ist.

Für unbestimmt lange Zeit werde ich mich aus diesem Forum ausklinken. In dieser Zeit stelle ich es Hutschi frei, einmal seine Schriften alle durchzuforsten und selbst zu entscheiden, auf was man verzichten kann. Auf der einen, wie aber auch auf der anderen Seite. Je nachdem, von  wie viel Vernunft geprägt diese Durchsicht ist, werde ich mich gerne an einer Löschaktion beteiligen.

Gruß Dieter

PS: Fotos können täuschen. Es kommt auf den Blickwinkel und die Aktualität an.

----------


## Berntt

Das vom Prostasolhersteller angegebnene Nebenwirkungsprofil von Prostasol ist ziemlich Deckungsgleich mit dem Nebenwirkungsprofil vom Östrogen.  Auch die Wirkung von Prostasol ist mit Östrogen verglichbar.
Stellt sich die Frage, welche Vorteile Prostasol gegenüber der Einnahme von Östrogen eigentlich noch haben soll  ? 

Herstellerangaben Nebenwirkungen Prostasol:

"Nebenwirkungen 
Lebensbedrohliche Nebenwirkungen wurden nicht berichtet. Als häufigste Nebenwirkung wurden empfindliche, seltener leicht *schmerzhafte Brustwarzen* genannt. Diese Nebenwirkung trat bei 41 der 91 Patienten (45%) auf. Eine *erektile Dysfunktion* trat bei 19 Patienten unter ProstaSol -Therapie auf, 26 Patienten bemerkten eine *Abnahme der Libido*. Bei 16 der 19 Patienten mit erektiler Dysfunktion trat gleichzeitig ein Libidoverlust auf. Sechs von 88 Patienten (7.5%) gaben eine *Verschlechterung ihres Schlafverhaltens* an. Bei 9 Patienten (9.8%) traten unter ProstaSol - Therapie erstmals *Knöchelödeme* auf. Thrombosen oder Embolien, wie sie etwa bei Hormonablation auftreten können, wurden nicht beobachtet. Seltenere unerwünschte (vermutliche) Nebenwirkungen waren: *Depressive Verstimmung* (4 Patienten; 4.3%), Zunahme einer vormals bestehenden Inkontinenz (4 Patienten; 4.3%), allergische Hautreaktion (2 Patienten; 2.1%) und *vermehrtes Schwitzen* (1 Patient; 1.1%). Bei den hormon-naiven Patienten traten erektile Dysfunktion und Libidoverlust häufiger auf als bei Patienten, die bereits anti-hormonell behandelt worden sind. 
Schlussfolgerung 
Die vorliegenden Daten zeigen, dass ProstaSol sowohl bei hormon-refraktären als auch "

----------


## Harro

Hallo Horst K





> Hallo Winfried,
> 
> da habt ihr ja viel zu besprechen.
> 
> Nimm die Bibel mit!
> 
> DH


Wo bleibt Dein Veto? Oder gibt es in Kulmbach nur noch Protestanten? Ich habe Enthaltsamkeit angekündigt, obwohl dieses Angebot wohl nicht richtig rübergekommen ist, weil erst noch Vergangenheitsbewältigung niedergeschrieben wurde. Aber Dein Schweigen zu dieser "unpassenden" Aufforderung - Du merkst, daß ich die Wortwahl selektiere - ist schon sehr verwunderlich. Jemanden, der sein Verhältnis zu Gott in einem Zitat am Ende seines Beitrages offenbart, damit, wenn auch auf dem Umweg über die Aufforderung an Winfried, lächerlich zu machen, ist schon starker Tobak und zeigt von keinerlei menschlichem Anstand. Ich habe mich mit der Wortwahl in Anbetracht des hoffentlich wieder sich bessernden Niveaus dieses Forums sehr zurückgehalten. Aber hier, lieber Horst K. hättest Du mal wirklich zeigen können, daß Du auch zu einer massiven Kritik oder Zurechtweisung fähig bist.

*"Wer immer nur tut, was er schon kann, der bleibt immer nur das, was er schon ist"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Dazwischen liegen Welten*

Hallo Herrr Hoh, damit wieder ein wenig Distanz zwischen uns entstehen kann, möchte ih zukünftig darauf verzichten, Sie mit Dieter anzusprechen. Wieder eine neue Variante, um einen nicht zu stoppenden Zug ins Leere laufen zu lassen. Hinter Ihnen her zu laufen und nach gut gemeinten Ansätzen wieder alles noch einmal anhören zu müssen, was schon abgehakt war, ist nicht mein Ding. Und Dinge bewußt zu verdrehen, wie Sie es immer wieder meisterlich verstanden haben - siehe die Passage
mit der von Ihnen erfundenen, weil bewußt mißgedeuteten Kritik an älteren Forumsbenutzern - will ich mir auch nicht mehr zumuten.




> Damit Du es aber ganz genau weißt: Ich könnte mir jederzeit vorstellen, die Welt ohne Dich zu umsegeln





> . Hoffentlich entdeckst Du die feine Nuance in diesem Satz.


DH

Stehe total auf der Leitung mit der feinen Nuance. Ist auch nicht wichtig, das zu verstehen, weil ich jetzt auch nicht mehr mit Ihnen segeln und Rotwein trinken möchte. Kommt Ihnen doch entgegen. Irgendwie bin ich nun doch erleichtert. 




> für Dein Schwadronierbedürfnis und für den kontinuierlichen Wissensausbau der von Dir angeführten "erfahrenen Forumsnutzer" hier ein wenig Futter vom "gehetzten mitteilungsbedürftigen Einzelgänger":


Stattlicher Mann, attraktive Frau, Glückwunsch, aber warum so viel Aufwand, um das Wort Einzelgänger zu entkräften. Es gibt genug Menschen, die auch in einer Familie oder Lebensgemeinschaft zu der Kategorie von mißmutigen Menschen werden und dann manchmal als Gegenpol ein absolutes Geltungsbedürfnis haben, was Sie mir ja unterstellen, obwohl mir das völlig abgeht und Angeberei kenne ich seit über 40 Jahren nicht mehr und Wichtigtuerei, auch ein Schlagwort von Ihnen, ist mir fremd.




> Hallo Knut,
> 
> Deine Bemühungen ehren Dich. Ich würde Hutschi gerne in Ruhe lassen, das habe ich Ihm mehrfach angeboten. Zuletzt in der Föhrgeschichte. Das darf aber nicht auf Einseitigkeit hinauslaufen, indem Hutschi meint, ein Tintenfass nach dem anderen auskippen zu dürfen und andere sollen still halten. Vielleicht kannst Du ihm das rechte Maß seiner "Wichtigkeit" vermitteln, damit er etwas weniger den Drang hat, fast bei allem in diesem Forum den Ton machen zu wollen und permanent zu resümieren, was seiner Ansicht nach richtig oder falsch ist.


Kann mich nicht erinnern, daß jemals von Ihnen so etwas wie ein gegenseitiges Tolerieren angeboten wurde.Schon die Formulierung an meinen Freund Knut, mir das rechte Maß meiner Wichtigkeit zu vermitteln, entlarvt Sie doch schon wieder einmal. Wo habe ich um Wichtigkeit gebuhlt? Bei fast allen Theman im Forum den Ton angeben? Welche Übertreibung, ja Überschätzung meiner an ehrlicher Weitergabe von Informationen hier im Forum praktizierten Aktivität. Ich würde resümieren, was hier im Forum falsch oder richtig ist. Das ist ja fast ein Kompliment aber leider in negativem Sinne zu verstehen.




> Für unbestimmt lange Zeit werde ich mich aus diesem Forum ausklinken. In dieser Zeit stelle ich es Hutschi frei, einmal seine Schriften alle durchzuforsten und selbst zu entscheiden, auf was man verzichten kann. Auf der einen, wie aber auch auf der anderen Seite. Je nachdem, von wie viel Vernunft geprägt diese Durchsicht ist, werde ich mich gerne an einer Löschaktion beteiligen.


Gruß Dieter

An ein Ausklinken, ja Abmelden aus dem Forum hatte ich letzte Worte intensiv nachgedacht. Nachdem es jedoch hier wichtigere Botschaften zu vermitteln gilt als die langsam langweilende Hin- und Herschreiberei von Hoh + Hutschenreuter beschränke ich mich nach der letzten massiven Kritik an HorstK, die eigentlich für Sie, Herr Hoh hätte geschrieben werden müssen, aufs interessierte Lesen der täglich neu eingehenden Formsbeiträge. Ihnen, lieber Herr Hoh und Ihrer strahlenden Gattin wünsche ich gute Erholung beim Segeltörn.

*"Jeder Mensch hat seine guten Seiten, man muß nur die schlechten umblättern"*

Gruß Harald H.

----------


## Anonymous1

Das hast Du gut gemacht Hutschi. Kompliment.

----------


## HorstK

H. Hutschi,
ich habe *Sie* nicht angesprochen, nicht angeschrieben, nichts gefragt und auch sonst in diesem Thread nichts von Ihnen gewollt.




> Hallo Horst K
> Wo bleibt Dein Veto? Oder gibt es in Kulmbach nur noch Protestanten? Ich habe Enthaltsamkeit angekündigt, obwohl dieses Angebot wohl nicht richtig rübergekommen ist, weil erst noch Vergangenheitsbewältigung niedergeschrieben wurde. Aber Dein Schweigen zu dieser "unpassenden" Aufforderung - Du merkst, daß ich die Wortwahl selektiere - ist schon sehr verwunderlich. Jemanden, der sein Verhältnis zu Gott in einem Zitat am Ende seines Beitrages offenbart, damit, wenn auch auf dem Umweg über die Aufforderung an Winfried, lächerlich zu machen, ist schon starker Tobak und zeigt von keinerlei menschlichem Anstand. Ich habe mich mit der Wortwahl in Anbetracht des hoffentlich wieder sich bessernden Niveaus dieses Forums sehr zurückgehalten. Aber hier, lieber Horst K. hättest Du mal wirklich zeigen können, daß Du auch zu einer massiven Kritik oder Zurechtweisung fähig bist.
> Gruß Hutschi





> Dazwischen liegen Welten
> ...nach der letzten massiven Kritik an HorstK...
> Gruß Harald H.


Hallo

*Irrläufer*, zurück an Absender!

Gute Besserung, H. Hutschenreuter

Horst.

P.S.: Übrigens, Dampf + Plauderer = DAMPFPLAUDERER
(In Bayern noch kein Schimpfwort u. keine Beleidigung).

Der Dampfplauderer
ER redet viel, und hört dir zu - 
und weiß doch nichts von dir. 
ER lächelt gern und nennt sich Freund, 
ER ist halt ein Charmeur. 
ER nimmt sich alles, gibt nicht viel, 
die Wahrheit, nein, ist nicht sein Stil. 
Drum sei nicht traurig, wenn ER geht - 
denn glaubst du wirklich, dass ER fehlt? 
ER liebt nur sich und seine Worte und 
bleibt am Ende doch allein. 
Denn wer kann schon mit IHM
auf Dauer glücklich sein? 
© E.U.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Das weitgehende Schweigen im Forum "spricht Bände".
> 
> Gruß
> Wassermann


Das Schweigen gilt wohl kaum dem viel zu sehr auf Harmonie bedachten Hutschi, wie Du suggerierst, sondern viel mehr den notorischen Stänkerern und ihren Seilschaften, die keine Gelegenheit auslassen, zu trietzen und zu pieken, um sich dann gegenseitig zu belobigen. Leider hat sich Hutschi da immer wieder provozieren lassen. 

Hutschi kann gerade angesichts seiner Hilflosigkeit ggü. diesen Trietzereien sicher von der überwiegenden Sympathie der Forumsteilnehmer ausgehen. Meine jedenfalls hat er...

Schorschel

----------


## wassermann

Habe meinen Kurzbeitrag gelöscht, weshalb ich befürchte, dass der Beitrag von Norbert52 vermutlich fälschlicherweise auf Hutschis oder Horsts Beitrag bezogen werden könnte. Ich bitte, dies zu beachten und zu verzeihen.
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## HorstK

Die Nachricht kam am 14.09.2007 um 06:43h in meinem Postfach an.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Text:

Diese Nachricht ist von Hutschi aus dem Forum Prostatakrebs-Diskussionsforum ( http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/index.php ). Der Webmaster von Prostatakrebs-Diskussionsforum kann für den Inhalt dieser E-Mail nicht haftbar gemacht werden.

Die Nachricht:

Hallo Horst, was bist Du doch für ein mieser kleiner Feigling. Dem Dieter mal wegen des Bibelzitates auf die Zehen treten, dazu hast Du keinen Mut. Ach ja, eine Krähe kratzt der anderen kein Auge aus. Aber den Winfried zu warnen, doch nicht als Werbeträger zurückzukehren, das kannst Du. Als Versereimer bist Du auch ein Versager. Herr, laß Hirn regnen.

Gruss H.H.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Damit nix verloren geht ist diese Aussage im BPS - Forums -Thread besser aufgehoben als in meinem sauberen E-Mail Postfach.

Weiterhin gute Besserung H.H.

Gruß, Horst

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-
Im Preußen des 19. Jahrhunderts hatte man für Streitigkeiten wie zwischen Hutschi, Dieter und HorstK ein probates Mittel: das Duell.  Das Duell war eine legitime Möglichkeit, Verletzungen der Ehre effektiv und endgültig zu ahnden und  resultierende Streitigkeiten nicht eskalieren  zu lassen.
Nehmen wir einmal den Fall der Effi Briest. Die dem Geert von Innstetten zugefügte Schmach (Verführung seiner Ehefrau) wäre jahrzehntelang ungesühnt geblieben, hätte zu kostspieligen Gerichtsprozessen, zu langanhaltenden seelischen Leiden aller Beteiligten geführt. Mit dem  Duell hat das alles kurz und schmerzlos ein Ende gehabt.
Wären wir im 19. Jahrhundert, würde ich Hutschi, Dieter und HorstK zum Duell raten. Ich selbst würde mich als  Sekundant anbieten. 
Leider auf die Gefahr hin, dass Hutschi die Sache nicht überlebt, da er sich ja nacheinander gegen zwei Kontrahenten behaupten müsste. Aber was macht`s. Es ginge ja um die Ehre - und danach wäre endgültig Ruh.
Gruss und einen schönen Auftakt zum Wochenende wünscht Reinardo

----------


## christinew

Ich dachte, der Titel dieses Threads sei . PROSTASOL---
Vielleicht solltet Ihr einen neuen aufmachen, Titel: Agressionen und andere unnütze Dinge.

Es ist unglaublich, das Angiften mit zu erleben, meine Güte, Ihr habt alle noch viel zu viel Testosteron.

Besinnt Euch auf die eigentliche Frage, oder haltet den Schnabel.
Dieses Forum entartet in letzter Zeit gewaltig.

Christine

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Dieter aus Husum,
hier noch ein Nachtrag zur Verteidigung Hutschis, damit Du siehst, dass ausser Dir auch andere sich über die Dinge, z.B. Prostasol, viel Gedanken machen und es nicht angemessen ist, Leute wie Hutschi (und mich u.a.) so kurzgefasst und endgültig zurückzuweisen oder - in Anbetracht persönlicher Empfindlichkeit - sehr zu verärgern und gar, da sie sich nicht gut genug zu wehren verstehen, aus dem Forum zu drängen, welches ja, wie Christine so schön schreibt, der Klärung von Sachfragen in Bezug auf Prostatakrebs dienen soll. 
An Deinen Beiträgen, sofern sie sachbezogen sind, schätze ich sehr deren Klarheit und Prägnanz. Du hast offenbar Zugang zu unerschöpflich vielen Informationen. Besonders freut mich auch, dass Du als einer der bisher Wenigen das Potential der Cytopathologie für Diagnose und Therapie des Prostatakrebses erkannt hast.
Als Leiter einer Selbsthilfegruppe gehörst Du ja auch zu einer elitären Gruppe von Personen, die bevorzugt über Neuentwicklungen und Richtungen unterrichtet werden, mehr als Mitbetroffene des Fussvolks wie ich und Hutschi, denen die Rundbriefe und Einladungen zu Briefings von Dr. F.E. vorenthalten bleiben.
Als Mitglied des BPS, von dessen Aktivitäten, wie Du sicherlich bemerkt hast, ich nicht sonderlich beeindruckt bin, das Forum allerdings ausgenommen, solltest Du kraft Deiner Vorrangstellung aber auch bereit sein, Dir geduldig anzuhören, was wir zu sagen haben.
Hutschi, ich und einige andere sind nicht den  Schema-F-Weg gegangen, den die niedergelassene Urologie uns vorschreibt, sondern haben unseren eigenen Weg der Therapie gesucht. In meinem Falle war das die Hormontherapie von Bob Leibowitz. Diese ist von den Gründungsmitgliedern des BPS in Deutschland propagiert worden und es hat sich in der verkrusteten, innovationsscheuen und hartgesottenen Urologenschaft daraufhin ja auch einiges bewegt.
Nun stellen viele der einst Überzeugten fest, dass ihre Hoffnung auf gleich bleibende PSA-Werte auf niedrigem Niveau sich nicht erfüllen. In dieser Situation, die auch Leibowitz bekannt ist, dessen Massnahmen wie antiangiogene Mittel oder eine frühzeitige Chemo sich in Deutschland nicht oder nur schwer durchführen lassen, stehen wir alleine.
Die einstigen Promoter der DHB schweigen im Forum oder tingeln zu Kongressen und überlassen es den DHBlern der 2. Generation wie Hutschi und mir, nach Antworten zu suchen. So hat Hutschi sich für eine IMRT entschieden und berichtet über seine Erfahrungen und Ergebnisse. Knut hat den Weg nach Kalifornien gemacht. Ich habe nach eingehender Beratung mit Cytopathologen mich für eine kurzzeitige ADT-1 entschieden, aber erst beginnend zu einem Zeitpunkt, wo antiangiogene Mittel nichts mehr bringen.
Wir sind dringend daran interessiert zu erfahren, wie das bei jedem von uns weiter geht und wie es endet. Damit schaffen wir auch Behandlungsoptionen für Andere.

Es ist doch verwunderlich, dass seit eh und je die Urologenschaft in allen erdenklichen Krankheitsstadien Hormonentzugstherapie verschreibt, aber nie auf den Gedanken kam zu ergründen, ob und welche Veränderungen in der Malignität des Krebses sich vollziehen. Es muss doch klar gesagt werden: Wer sich einer Hormontherapie unterzieht, sofern er nicht gesichert einen "Haustierkrebs" hat, bezahlt den palliativen Effekt des fallenden PSA mit ansteigender Malignität.
Das zu kontrollieren erfordert Rebiopsien in regelmässigen Abständen, was nur mittels FNABs (=Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsien) zu machen ist. 
Hutschi hat das wie ich richtig erkannt. Deshalb begrüsse ich seine Berichte hier im Forum und bitte darum, ihn von Angriffen unbehelligt schreiben zu lassen, was er zu sagen hat.
Als ehemaliger, leider gescheiterter Segler wünsche ich Dir zum Wochenende stürmisches Wetter, eine Herausfordrung für diesen Sport.
Reinardo

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Reinardo,

dein Beitrag liest sich so als ob wir, die Urologen hörigen ganz schön geleimt worden sind und leider auch noch das Pech haben in einer ungünstigen sozialen Lage PKV/GKV zu sein!

Daß Ihr genau so irritiert gewesen währ, wenn Ihr noch keine Websites so wie vor dem Stand im Jahr 2000 über das Problem PCa mit allen seinen Möglichkeiten gehabt hättet. 

Jetzt kann man Klug daher reden bzw. schreiben wenn man die Erfahrung von anderen nutzen konnte und entprechend handeln! Und zudem..




> Hutschi, ich und einige andere sind nicht den 0-8-15- oder Schema-F-Weg gegangen, den die niedergelassene Urologie uns vorschreibt


ist es geradezu ein Hohn von Dir, Anderen gegenüber die sich einer OP unterziehen liesen, wie Du sie -die OP- als 0-8-15 dekradierst und überhaupt in keinster Weise in unserem Forum Platz hat!

Keiner, aber auch keiner von Uns allen kann von sich behaupten, daß Er auf dem richtigen Weg ist, alles ist relativ!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## HorstK

*Unglaublich* aber wahr, 
wieder so eine Nachricht im Postfach, die noch zu diesem Faden (Thread) gehört.

Und ich dachte, glaubte, hoffte schon, es ist aus und vorbei !

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Diese Nachricht ist von Hutschi aus dem Forum Prostatakrebs-Diskussionsforum ( http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/index.php ). Der Webmaster von Prostatakrebs-Diskussionsforum kann für den Inhalt dieser E-Mail nicht haftbar gemacht werden.

Die Nachricht:

Hallo Horst K,
danke daß Du das ins Forum gestellt hast. So kommt nun wenigstens auf diesem Wege das, was ich zu Deiner erbärmlichen Antwort eigentlich selbst hätte ins Forum stellen wollen, allen zur Kenntnis .Du hast es ganz geschickt verdreht, anstatt auf den eigentlichen Grund meines Hinweises auf das von Dir vermißte Veto einzugehen, hast Du Dich bewußt dumm gestellt und so getan, als hätte ich an Dich geschrieben. Nein, Du solltest nur das Sprachrohr sein. Aber in diese zu großen Schuhe wolltest Du nicht hinein. Macht nichts. Es ist eh nicht mehr zu ändern. Und nun geh schnell hiermit ins Forum, darum es alle lesen können, was ich von Dir halte. Gruß H.H.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Bibelzitat?, Veto?, Sprachrohr? usw. - was habe ich überhaupt damit zu tun..

Wenn diese Art der Schreiberei (Schmiererei) der Psyche, dem *Ego* (mich kann keiner), oder der Krankheit, des H.H., hilft - bitte schön, ich hoffe es zu überstehen.
Frust oder Freude von der Seele schreiben  gern, aber nicht bei mir im E-Mail-Postfach!

Ein PK-Betroffener sagte mir vor einiger Zeit mal (sinngemäß):
======================================
Hutschi ist ein schlichter, älterer, etwas zaghafter Herr, der jetzt froh ist, dass er sich zur IMRT durchgerungen hat. 
Er war immer hin- und hergerissen, glaubte zwischendurch wieder mal Ligensa und Reinardo und schreibt sich seine Freude über seine Entschlusskraft nun von der Seele.
Ich klicke es schon gar nicht mehr an, mich irritieren seine Sprüche zum Schluss
====================================== 
Freundliche Grüße
Horst
*P.S.: Vorschlag an Moderator / Forumsbetreiber, die Beiträge # 15 bis einschl. # 42 in die Plauderecke bzw. den Mülleimer zu verschieben!*

----------


## Paul-Peter

> Hallo Winfried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich freue mich auf Deinen Besuch in der Schweiz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Winfried

Vor 2 Tagen habe ich Dir per e-mail meine Telefonnummer bekannt gegeben. Du hast Dich bis heute nicht gemeldet.

Ich muss also davon ausgehen, dass Du lieber versteckt in der Anonymität einen unbescholtenen Arzt wie Prof. Pfeifer der kriminellen Machenschaften beschuldigst um dann, einmal zur Rede gestellt feige den toten Mann zu spielen.

Entweder Du meldest Dich bei mir bis Sonntag 16:00 Uhr oder ich ziehe meine Einladung zurück und dann soll jeder selber in diesem Forum sich seine Meinung über Dich und Deine hinterhältigen Verleumdungen machen.

Paul-Peter

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:- Es wäre sicherlich im Imteresse aller, diese Streitigkeiten zu beenden oder seitens der Administration diese ab Beginn der "Entartung"  zu löschen. Viel Missverstehen und Diabolisierung entsteht dadurch, dass man den Gesprächspartner nicht sieht. Könnte man ihn sehen, wäre man vielleicht überrascht, einen ganz netten und freundlichen Menschen vor sich zu haben, mit dem man gut auskommen könnte, hätte man die Möglichkeit, Fehlinterpretationen  richtig zu stellen, sich ggfls. sofort zu entschuldigen, wenn etwas Gesagtes "in den falschen Hals" kommt. Deshalb meine ich, sollte Streiterei beendet werden, und wir kehren zu Prostasol zurück. 
 Schönen Sonntag wünscht Reinardo

----------


## hartmuth

Ich schließe mich den Zeilen von Reinardo nachdrücklich an. Was für eine schlimme, abschreckende Außendarstellung des Forums!!!!!!

Allen einen schönen Sonntag.

Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## Harro

*Beendigung der Forumsabstinenz*

Hallo Horst K, wenn ich heute meine passive Forumspräsenz früher als eigentlich vorgesehen beende und wieder aktiv am Forumsgeschehen teilnehmen möchte, dann hat das mehrere Gründe. Der erste Grund bist Du, dem ich unrecht getan habe und der trotzdem noch eine gewisse Toleranz in Anbetracht meiner teilweise sehr drastischen Wortwahl gezeigt hat.
Ein paar Tage vor dem 10.9. hatte ich hier im Forum einen Beitrag gelesen - es mag sein, daß es sich um Laparoskopie mit dem Da Vinci-Roboter gehandelt hat - ich habe den Beitrag nicht mehr wieder finden können - und da war ein Link angegeben, der beim Öffnen einen langen Beitrag von Dir lieber Horst zeigte. Der Beitrag war aus 2006 zu einer Zeit als ich noch nicht im Forum gelesen habe. Dieser mit viel Kompetenz und Einfühlungsvermögen geschriebene Beitrag gefiel mir so gut, daß ich mir eine Notiz machte, diesem Schreiber zu diesem gelungenen Beitrag per E-Mail zu beglückwünschen. Beim Lesen des Namens Horst K und dem Ort Kulmbach fiel mir dann auch die unselige Story mit dem Dampfplauderer und der Dumpfbacke wieder ein, und ich wollte dann auch gleich mit dieser geplanten e-Mail an Dich diese bedauerliche Sache aus der Welt schaffen. Übrigens, daß Du das damals eingesteckt hast ohne eine Retourkutsche dafür möchte ich Dir noch heute danken.
Bitte, bedenke auch nachträglich, daß ich zu der damaligen Zeit noch ziemlich neu im Forum war und mir nur wenige der aktiven Schreiber schon irgendwie bekannt waren, und es war ja auch das erste Mal, daß ich mich irgendwie angegriffen fühlte, aber wohl erst einige Tage später hierauf, wie Dir bekannt in der Plauderecke reagierte.
Am 10.9.2007 verfaßte ich also diese sehr freundschaftliche aber sehr lange E-Mail übers Forum. Als ich damit fertig war und auf Antworten drückte kam ein Hinweis, daß ich nur alle 60 Sekunden eine E-Mail absenden könne. Ich wartete also eine Weile und drückte erneut auf Antworten, und dann war nichts mehr zu sehen. Ich schrieb sofort an Holger und bat um Überprüfung, ob die E-Mail an Dich abgegangen sei, da ich ein ungutes Gefühl hatte, daß wohl etwas schief gelaufen sein könnte.
Du wirst wissen, ob Du sie bekommen hast. An diesem Tage hatte ich auch meine PKH ergänzt und stellte beim Nachlesen fest, daß der Text am Ende mitten im Satz aufhörte, obwohl noch etliches Geschriebenes hätte folgen müssen. Auch dazu schrieb ich am 10.9.2007 an Holger mit der Frage, ob der zur Verfügung stehende Platz für die Profileingabe limitiert sein? Ich bekam keine Antwort und erinnerte Holger am Wochenende an diese E-Mails. Holger schrieb sofort zurück, daß er privat und beruflich sehr im Stress sei und das Forum leider etwas zurückstehen müßte er sich aber noch konkret zu meinen Fragen äußern würde. 
So, lieber Horst, nun beginnt der zweite Teil, nämlich des total verunglückten und entgleisten Threads über Prostasol, und ich beschränke mich im Deinem und meinem Interesse mal nur auf die Passagen, die uns Beide betreffen. Deine erste Aufforderung an Winfried, sofern er denn die Einladung annehmen würde, doch nicht als Werbeträger zurückzukehren, konnte man ja noch humorvoll hinnehmen, obwohl mich diese spitze Bemerkung von Dir schon etwas überraschte, als dann aber auch noch von anderer Seite der Seitenhieb kam "aber vergiß die Bibel nicht" war für mich das Maß voll bzw. mein Verständnis für spaßige Bemerkungen in diese Richtung erschöpft. Ich erwartete den kollelktiven Protest hier im Forum leider vergeblich. Hier einen seriösen Forumsbenutzer, der noch nie anders als mit guten Beiträgen im Forum aufgefallen war und der seine Beiträge mit einem Schlußsatz beendet, der auf sein ganz persönliches Verhältnis zu Gott hinweist auf dem Umweg mit dem Bibelzitat indirekt lächerlich machen zu wollen, das empfinde ich als ungezogen und instinktlos. Es tut mir nun leid, daß ich Dich als Sprachrohr in dieser Sache gewinnen wollte und mit der Frage nach einem Veto von Dir ins Leere laufen mußte, weil Du im Grunde genommen ja nicht direkt betroffen warst.
Ich hatte Dich angesprochen, gegen dieses Bibelzitat Kritik zu üben, weil ich selbst gegenüber dem Zitatschreiber Ignoranz versprochen hatte. Es ist nun eben alles schief gelaufen und nicht mehr zu ändern. Ich hoffe, Du hast Verständnis, daß ich mir das noch mal von der Leber oder derSeele schreiben mußte. Als Dein Hinweis nach meiner von Dir hier ins Forum eingestellten E-Mail kam, daß Dampfplauderer in Bayern kein Schimpfwort sei, war das Kind sprich Thread ja schon in den Brunnen gefallen. Inzwischen weiß ich, daß die maximale Zeit für die Eingabe einer E-Mail nur 20 Minuten beträgt, d. h. daß Du meine lange E-Mail nicht bekommen haben kannst. Es tut mir hier sehr viel leid, wie ich mich Dir gegenüber unfair verhalten habe. Den miesen kleinen Feigling nehme ich zurück und entschuldige mich ausdrücklich dafür. Wer weiß, wir wären vielleicht auf einer anderen Plattform ganz gut miteinander ausgekommen. Man kann das Geschehene nicht mehr rückgängig machen aber für zukünftige Auseinandersetzungen habe ich mir vorgenommen, noch behutsamer zu prüfen, ob sich eine Kritik lohnt und ob sie angebracht ist.
Ein weiterer Grund für meine rasche Rückkehr ins aktive Forum sind etliche E-Mails von Forumsbenutzern mit der Bitte gewesen, den teilweise verständlichen Ärger zu vergessen und doch einen Neuanfang zu starten. 
Leider ist dieser Neuanfang etwas lang geraten. Ich bitte um Verständnis.
Es gibt noch einen Grund, nämlich meine Sorge um einen guten Bekannten, der mit seinem Latein wegen seines PCa am Ende ist und für den ich hier im Forum hoffe noch Ratschläge zu bekommen. Lieber Horst, Zitate oder eben Weisheiten oder Aussprüche können aber müssen nicht zu einem Beitrag von mir im Zusammenhang stehen. Ich bitte das zu beachten. Ich danke Dir fürs Lesen.

*"Man braucht immer rund zehn Jahre, um sich an sein Alter zu gewöhnen"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Danke Harald! Die wahre Größe eines Menschen zeigt sich, wenn man um Verzeihung bitten kann. 
Heute habe ich zwei Beiträge- zwar sehr unterschiedlicher Art- im Forum gelesen, die mich berührt und zugleich erfreut haben.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## WinfriedW

Liebe Mitstreiter,

viele von euch kennen das bestimmt: man bekommt per Post, per E-Mail oder auch telefonisch eine Gewinnmitteilung (z.B. für eine Reise), obwohl man an keiner Vorlosung und keinem Preisausschreiben teilgenommen hat. Die Menschen reagieren auf solche Mitteilungen unterschiedlich. Ich pflege sie ungelesen wegzuwerfen oder bei ungebetenen Anrufen den Hörer aufzulegen, was mir in meinem privaten Umfeld u. U. einige Diskussionen einbringt. In meinem dienstlichen Umfeld ist es mir strikt verboten, Geschenke anzunehmen. Meine Lebenserfahrung sagt mir, dass jemand, der Geschenke an Fremde verteilt, dies nicht uneigennützig deshalb tut, weil er mich für einen so netten Kerl hält. Geschenkte Reisen sind in aller Regel teurer als die, die man regulär gebucht hat. Ich bin glücklicherweise finanziell so ausgestattet, dass ich meine Reisen selbst finanzieren kann. So kann ich mir auch die Ziele selbst wählen.

Ich habe in den letzten beiden Jahren eine ganze Reihe Ärzte kennen gelernt und mir zu jedem einzelnen eine Meinung gebildet, die sich im Laufe der Zeit u. U. auch ändert. Es ist fallweise denkbar, dass ich einem Mitglied dieses Forums einen Arzt, den ich für kompetent halte, empfehle. Ob der dann meiner Empfehlung folgt, ist seine Sache. Die Reise finanzieren und sich dort anmelden muss derjenige selbstverständlich selbst. Es würde auch sicher niemand von euch erwarten, dass er von mir eine Reise finanziert und bei einem Arzt angemeldet wird. Im Gegenteil, wenn ich ein solches Angebot unterbreiten würde, dann würde das wohl jedem von euch merkwürdig aufstoßen. So geht es mir mit dem Angebot von Paul-Peter, zumal ich nie erwogen habe, mich bei Prof. Pfeifer in Behandlung zu begeben.

Ich frage mich, Paul-Peter, welche Interessen du verfolgst und wieso du ausgerechnet mir eine Reise in die Schweiz finanzieren willst? Wieso bist du in der Lage, mir einen Termin bei Prof. Pfeifer zu organisieren? Wie ist dein Verhältnis zu Pfeifer? Wäre es nicht viel edler von dir, wenn du großmütig wie du bist, die Reise einem Betroffenen finanzieren würdest, der sich gerne von Pfeifer beraten lassen würde, sich dies aber finanziell nicht leisten kann? Das willst du wohl nicht, oder?

Es gibt eine Reihe Patienten, die von Pfeifer behandelt werden. Die großen Erfolgsgeschichten sind in diesem Forum bisher nicht hoch gekocht. Ich weiß von einem Betroffenen, der sich von Pfeifer beraten und behandeln ließ und dies schlussendlich wg. stramm steigender PSA-Werte wieder aufgab. Mit jetzt dreistelligen PSA-Werten sucht er nach Alternativen. Von daher bin ich mir sicher, dass *Pfeifer auch nur mit Wasser kocht*.




> Keine andere Krebserkrankung kann für sich in Anspruch nehmen, durch so viele verschiedene Behandlungsmethoden attackiert zu werden wie der Prostata Krebs. Dabei wissen wir heute nicht einmal, ob auch nur eine dieser Methoden imstande ist, das Leben von Patienten mit Prostata Krebs wirksam zu verlängern.


Ich glaube insbesondere mit Blick auf uns Hochrisikopatienten: Wenn es mit therapeutischen Mitteln gelingt, erstens den PSA-Wert niedrig und zweitens Metastasen klein zu halten bzw. neue zu verhindern, dann wird dies in der Summe aller dafür zweckmäßigen Maßnahmen letztendlich in aller Regel auch zu einer Lebensverlängerung führen und es wird das Auftreten von Beschwerden hinauszögern. Pfeifer ermutigt m. E. mit diesem Satz die Betroffenen, notwendige Therapien zu unterlassen. Solche Sätze hören die Betroffenen, solange sie beschwerdefrei sind, gerne. Wer unterzieht sich schon mit Freude aggressiven Therapien?

Prof. Ben L. Pfeifer hat sich, *wie RalfDm es ausdrückt*, durch seinen regen Vertrieb des vor Jahren aus dem Verkehr gezogenen PC-SPES und des Nachfolgeprodukts ProstaSol einen gewissen Ruf erworden. PC-SPES wurde aus dem Verkehr gezogenen, weil sich herausstellte, dass dem angeblich rein pflanzlichen Präparat verschiedene nicht deklarierte Medikamente beigemischt waren. Dass dem so war, wirst du, Paul-Peter, nicht bestreiten wollen. Dieser Vorgang wirft aus meiner Sicht kein gutes Licht auf Prof. Pfeifer. Nun wiederholt sich die Geschichte mit ProstaSol. Ich habe keinen Zweifel an der Richtigkeit *der Befunde der dänischen Überwachungsbehörde*.

Vor diesem Hintergrund macht es auch keinen Sinn, dass ich Pfeifer selbst befrage. Das ist als würde ich den Döner-Brater fragen, ob in seinen Dönern Gammelfleisch verarbeitet wurde. Wenn ich mir sicher sein will, dann esse ich keine Döner.

WW

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Winfried,

Ein Hinweis, und zwar funktioniert Dein erster Link

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/ww...te/Pfeifer.doc

nicht bzw. als Antwort kommt, dass das Dokument nicht existiert.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo Winfried,
> 
> Ein Hinweis, und zwar funktioniert Dein erster Link
> 
> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/ww...te/Pfeifer.doc
> 
> nicht bzw. als Antwort kommt, dass das Dokument nicht existiert.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Danke für den Hinweis. Ich hab's repariert.

WW

----------


## Berntt

Auszug aus KISP- Texten bzgl. Prostasol :
" Mehr als ich jetzt im BPS-Forum nachlesen kann, habe ich dort nicht erfahren. Auffällig ist natürlich, dass alle drei Mittel u. a. von der Fa. *MEDPRO* angeboten werden, an der Prof. *Pfeiffer* nach seinen Angaben zwar nicht beteiligt ist, für die er aber entgeltlich gutachterlich tätig war."

Es gibt demnach zwar keine direkte aber doch indirekte finanzielle Verbindung von Prof. Pfeiffer und medpro.

Gruss Berntt

----------


## Paul-Peter

Hallo Winfried

Vielen Dank für Deine präzise geführte Stellungsnahme. Sie hat mich inspriert, da ich ja Deinen vollen Namen, Adresse und Telefonnummer in Erfahrung bringen konnte, sofort bei Dir zu Hause anzurufen.

Es war ein offenes und konstruktives Gespräch. Ich danke Dir dafür. Wir haben vereinbart, dass ich, was meine Person betrifft auf nachstehendes Zitat eine Erklärung abgebe:







> ...Ich frage mich, Paul-Peter, welche Interessen du verfolgst und wieso du ausgerechnet mir eine Reise in die Schweiz finanzieren willst? Wieso bist du in der Lage, mir einen Termin bei Prof. Pfeifer zu organisieren? Wie ist dein Verhältnis zu Pfeifer?


Ich kenne Prof. Pfeifer nicht. Bin ihm noch nie begegnet. Habe also null Interessen wahrzunehmen.

Mich hat einzig und allein Deine in Anspruch genommen Anonymität gestört, Und zwar gewaltig. Eine im Forum gebotene Anonymität mit welcher Du jemanden namentlich benennst um schwer beweisbare Anschuldigungen vorzutragen. Ausserden schadest Du damit enorm der Reputation eines angesehen und unbescholtenen Arztes. Hättest Du diese Anschuldigungen unter Nennung Deines vollen Namens, mit Adresse etc. vorgebracht, dann hätte ich mich, glaube mir, nie dazu gemeldet.

Zum besseren Verständnis hast Du mir erlaubt, folgendes, frei erfundenes Beispiel zu geben.

Dass wäre in etwa so, wie wenn ich in meiner Anonymität als Paul-Peter im Forum folgendes behaupten würde:

"man hat mir zugetragen, ich habe gehört, etc,etc, dass der Winfried W. (hier würde nun der volle Namen und die komplette Adresse folgen) der sei bekannt dafür, dass er Medikamente vertreiben würde die verseucht seien. Wie er zu diesem Lot gekommen sei würde ich sicherlich noch in Erfahrung bringen können. Mit dem Verkauf dieser gefährlichen Medikamenten würde er sich über die Angst von Total verzweifelten Krebskranken ein tollen Reibach verdienen. Dies zeuge von einer enormen kriminellen Energie und sei auf das schärfste zu verurteilen."

Daran hättest Du nun wahrlich keine Freude Winfried und Deine Luftsprünge würden sich in Grenzen halten.

Nun zu meiner Einladung. Da muss ich ehrlich gesagt die Hosen zielmlich weit runter lassen. Ich gebe zu. Ich habe gepokert. Nie und nimmer "musste" ich davon ausgehen, dass Du diese Einladung wahrnehmen würdest. Abgesehen davon Winfried, hätte mich das glatt um die  1 500.- gekostet und Du hättest Dir in Brunnen lediglich ein paar rote Ohren eingehandelt. 

Noch was. Ich wäre mit einer von Dir akzeptierten Einladung in Teufels Küche geraten. Wie hätte ich es denn anstellen sollen, bei Prof. Pfeifer für Dich einen Termin zu bekommen.

Adenauer soll mal gesagt haben, es stehe jedem Menschen zu, einmal pro Tag einen Fehler zu machen. Hingegen wäre es unverzeihbar denselben Fehler zweimal zu begehen. Du bist mit Deinen Anschuldigungen gegen Prof. Pfeifer für mein Rechtsempfinden zu weit gegangen. Du hast mir jedoch am Telefon glaubwürdig versichert dies in Zukunft zu unterlassen.

Winfried, Deine Beiträge im Forum zeugen von grossem Fachwissen. Sie sind für viele betroffenen Mitstreiter unverzichtbar und dementsprechend eine grosse Hilfe. Mach weiter so. Wir brauchen Dich.

LG-Paul-Peter

----------


## WinfriedW

> Auszug aus KISP- Texten bzgl. Prostasol :
> " Mehr als ich jetzt im BPS-Forum nachlesen kann, habe ich dort nicht erfahren. Auffällig ist natürlich, dass alle drei Mittel u. a. von der Fa. *MEDPRO* angeboten werden, an der Prof. *Pfeiffer* nach seinen Angaben zwar nicht beteiligt ist, für die er aber entgeltlich gutachterlich tätig war."
> 
> Es gibt demnach zwar keine direkte aber doch indirekte finanzielle Verbindung von Prof. Pfeiffer und medpro.
> 
> Gruss Berntt


Hier *der Link zum Zitat*.

Ich habe in meinem Postfach eine Nachricht, deren Absender ich hier nicht Preis geben möchte (das kann derjenige selbst tun, wenn er es will),  liegen, in der behauptet wird, Prof. Pfeifer sei maßgeblich an der Firma beteiligt gewesen. Ich kann dies nicht überprüfen.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo Paul-Peter,

es ist das Wesen dieses(eines) Forums, dass sich jeder im Schutze der Anonymität äußern kann. Es ist jedem überlassen, nur soviel von sich Preis zu geben, wie er will. Wenn jemand glaubt, er habe ein Anrecht auf eine Richtigstellung, dann kann er sich jederzeit an die Betreiber des Forums wenden. Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass RalfDm aus solchen Gründen einen Beitrag löscht.

Prof. Pfeifer ist, indem er Werbung für ProstaSol, PC-SPES und BioBran macht, sozusagen eine Person des öffentlichen Lebens. ProstaSol und PC-SPES ist untrennbar mit dem Namen Pfeifer verbunden. Vor diesem Hintergrund muss er sich m. E. gefallen lassen, dass er hier in diesem Zusammenhang genannt wird. Deine Kritik an mir bezieht sich auf *diesen Beitrag*. Ehrlich, ich finde die Formulierung relativ moderat. Ich finde das Ganze ziemlich kriminell, habe ich und damit ausdrücklich nicht, Prof. Pfeifer sei kriminell, geschrieben. Ich finde aber den Umstand, dass sog. Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln nicht deklarierte Medikamente beigemischt sind, kriminell.

Tatsächlich bin ich bin ich in diesem Forum nicht wirklich anonym, was man schon daran ablesen kann, dass es dir mühelos gelang, meine wahre Identität und meine Telefonnummer herauszufinden.

Gruß Winfried

----------


## Oskar CH

In Bezug auf die Produkte Prostasol, PC-Spes, PC-Hope usw. habe ich schon vor längerer Zeit etwas recherchiert und dabei sehr interessante Erkenntnisse gewonnen. Nachdem hier im Forum immer wieder der Name von Dr. Ben Pfeifer auftaucht, möchte ich mich darauf beschränken auf einige Verbindungen dieses Herrn hinzuweisen. Jeder kann sich dann seine eigenen Gedanken über dessen Vertrauenswürdigkeit machen.

Nach Angaben der Hersteller ist Prostasol bzw. PC-Plus eine Kreation von Dr. Pfeifer und Dr. Kurt W. Donsbach:

Auszug aus" Dr.Donsbach's Brochures PC_Plus / Prostasol" zu finden unter:

http://web.archive.org/web/200402270.../pc_plus1c.htm

_Announcement and Update:_

_There has been some confusion about the many different prostate support products being offered on the internet and in health food stores. PC Plus, PC Hope, and the European counterpart, Prostasol, are the only nutritional supplements that offer Dr. Donsbach's prostate support formula._

_The product PC Hope is exactly the same as the product PC Plus. It is made by Health Advances, USA, Inc., Dr. Donsbach's manufacturing company; the only difference being the Distributor's own private label._

_Prostasol was the creation of Dr. Ben Pfeifer in Switzerland in collaboration with Dr. Donsbach. Dr. Donsbach and Dr. Pfeifer have been working together for years and have recently decided to combine their efforts and knowledge._ 

_Here is Dr. Donsbach's official announcement of this merger:_

_Health Advances USA, Inc. is pleased to announce the merging of various interests in the advancement of specialty products, including what has been known as PC Plus._ 

_With the excellent research and long term study performed by Professor Ben Pfeifer, M.D. in Switzerland, we are rapidly achieving our goal of proving this nutriceutical product as a safe and effective alternative approach to the modification of stimulatory processes associated with prostate cancer._

_Since the work was done in Europe under the name of Prostasol, I have come to the conclusion we should avoid confusion and amalgamate under that name. There is no change in the formula, but the product known as "PC Plus" will now be known as "Prostasol."_

_Thank you for your understanding,_

_Kurt W. Donsbach_

_Director_
_Health Advances, USA, Inc._

*Wer aber ist dieser Dr. Donsbach? Ein bisschen googeln offenbart erstaunliches:*

http://www.quackwatch.org/01Quackery.../donsbach.html
http://www.quackwatch.org/search/web...query=donsbach

*Wer noch etwas mehr über die feine Gesellschaft wissen will, möge doch den folgenden Links nachgehen:*

http://web.archive.org/web/200412091...csdch.htm#PCS1
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...-2004Sep4.html
http://www.cancercompass.com/message...gle,786,18.htm

Viel Vergnügen, Oskar

----------


## HorstK

*Wem der Weg nach Brunnen in die Schweiz zu weit ist, der* *Prof.Dr.Dr.med.habil. Ben Pfeifer kommt auf seinen Vortragsreisen auch wieder nach Deutschland:*

113. ZAEN-Kongress in Freudenstadt
vom 29.09.2007 bis 03.10.2007 in Freudenstadt 

Montag, 1.10. Dienstag, 2.10.
Biologische Krebsmedizin - Kurs B 

Zirkulierende Tumorzellen  Bedeutung,
Diagnostik, therapeutische Implikationen
Ganzheitl. Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms
mit Phytotherapie, Planung und Umsetzung
immunologischer Behandlungsstrategien, Jus in
der Biol. Krebsmedizin, Biolog. Krebstherapie mit
Mikronährstoffen und Enzymen, Redoxsysteme,
Stress durch Strom und Strahlung,
Individualisierte Krebstherapie  was, wie, wann
für wen...

Kursnummer: BKM-082 
Zeit: 01.10.2007 : 09:00 Uhr - 18:00 Uhr
02.10.2007 : 09:00 Uhr - 18:00 Uhr

Referent(en): Prof.Dr.med. H. Bojar, Düsseldorf
*Prof.Dr.Dr.med.habil. Ben Pfeifer, Brunnen - SCHWEIZ*
Dr.med. Cesary Winnicki, Brunnen - SCHWEIZ
Dr.med. Heinz-Jürgen Bach, Solingen
Dr.med. Wolf-Dieter Bessing, Düsseldorf
Wolfgang Maes, Neuss

Max. Teilnehmerzahl: k.A.

Mitglieder 270,/300, a Voraus-/Kongresskasse
Nichtmitgl. 360,/400, a Voraus-/Kongresskasse 

Haben Sie Fragen zur Buchung oder zu einem Kurs? 
Rufen Sie uns an: 0 74 41 - 91 858 0
ZAEN-Geschäftsstelle - Am Promenadenplatz 1 - 72250 Freudenstadt 
http://www.zaen.org/buchung/index.ph...ent=categories

----------


## Harro

*Gute Recherchen*

Hallo Oskar, Du hast immenses Material zusammengetragen, das man teilweise fasziniert und dann wieder fassungslos, ja mit Erstaunen registriert. Man mag es kaum glauben, was da alles von immerhin gut vor Ort informierten Kennern der Materie berichtet wird. 

*"Erfahrung ist das, was man im letzten Jahr falsch gemacht hat"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Paul-Peter

> ...... Auch hast Du Prof. Pfeifer einen Bärendienst erwiesen und seine tatsächlichen, wenn nachprüfbaren Behandlungserfolge mit Deinen Beiträgen diskredidiert.




Hallo Günter

Gestern Abend habe ich den Bericht von OSCAR gelesen. Das Curriculum von Kurt Donsbach darf man leider unwidersprochen als kriminell bezeichnen. Dass Kurt Donsbach sich dann aber auch noch mit einer engen Zusammenarbeit mit Prof. Ben Pfeifer rühmt hat mich total irritiert.

Nach einer schlaflosen Nacht habe ich mich heute morgen früh auf den Weg nach Brunnen gemacht. Welche Mittel ich eingesetzt habe um ein persönliches Gespräch mit Prof. Ben Pfeifer führen zu können lassen wir aussen vor.

Zusammenfassung des Gespräches mit Prof. Ben Pfeifer.
Mit Kurt Gonsbach hat er keinen Kontakt mehr. Er wird seine Gründe haben.PROSTASOL wird weltweit von verschiedenen Produzenten hergestellt.Mit ausnahmslos keiner dieser Produzenten hat Prof. Ben Pfeifer in irgend einer Form eine finanzielle Beteiligung. Was ebenfalls auf die immer wieder erwähnte MEDPRO in Holland nicht zutrifft.PROSTASOL wurde nicht von Prof. Ben Pfeifer entdeckt. Er arbeitet jedoch schon lange mit diesem Produkt.Die Aeskulap Klinik in Brunnen mischt in der eigenen Apotheke die Wirkstoffe zusammen. Die Rohstoffe werden von verschiedenen darauf spezialisierten Produzenten angeliefert. Jeder Lieferung muss nach Aeskulap Standard ein Reinheitszertifikat beiliegen. Die Endmischung wird regelmässig von einem unabhängigen Schweizer Labor geprüft.Die von Prof. Ben Pfeifer betreuten Patienten erhalten ausschliesslich nur das in Brunne produzierte PROSTASOL.Prof. Ben Pfeifer wies energisch darauf hin, dass in der Aeskulap Klinik Mischung kein synthetisches Oestrogen oder andere Beilagen enthalten sind.LG-Paul-Peter

----------


## Paul-Peter

> PROSTASOL wird weltweit von verschiedenen Produzenten hergestellt.


Prof. Ben Pfeifer muss sich den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, dass er den Namen PROSTASOL weiterhin benutzt. PROSTASOL wird auch immer wieder in seinen Publikationen erwähnt.

Da er, laut seiner Aussage aber an keiner der Produktionsstätten involviert ist, muss man sich schon einige kritischen Fragen, welche ich auch in einem Telefongespräch mit Günter andiskutiert habe, zu PROSTASOL stellen:

Wem gehört der Markenname PROSTASOLWer stellt die Lizenzen zur VerfügungWelche Qualitätsstandards müssen befolgt werdenWelches unabhängige Labor überprüft diese StandardsWeshalb distanziert sich Prof. Ben Pfeifer nicht öffentlich von Kurt DonshofWeshalb nennt er die Aeskulap Mischung anstelle von PROSTASOL nicht Ben Pfeifer Herb Mixture, oder so ähnlich.
Lauter Fragen. Und ich bin müde. Stelle fest, dass ich dem Winfried mit meiner doch recht harten Vorgehensweise offensichtlich Unrecht getan habe und mit ziemlicher Sicherheit einige Mitstreiter vor den Kopf gestossen habe.

Ich glaube es ist für alle besser, wenn ich mich zu diesem Thema nicht mehr äussern werde.

LG-Paul-Peter

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Lauter Fragen. Und ich bin müde. Stelle fest, dass ich dem Winfried mit meiner doch recht harten Vorgehensweise offensichtlich Unrecht getan habe und mit ziemlicher Sicherheit einige Mitstreiter vor den Kopf gestossen habe.
> 
> ...Ich glaube es ist für alle besser, wenn ich mich zu diesem Thema nicht mehr äussern werde.


Lieber Paul-Peter!

Gib' Dir nicht gleich die Kugel - der reuige "Sünder" wird doch immer mit offenen Armen empfangen :-))

Dein Gerechtigkeitssinn ist etwas mit Dir durchgegangen, aber wenn das Ganze hilft, das Thema PROSTASOL zu erhellen, ist das im Endergbenis gut. Also misch' weiter mit...

Herzliche Grüße in den Süden sendet

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

*Nichts Genaueres weiß man*

Hallo, Schorschel, hallo Paul-Peter, hallo Winfried und alle an diesem unerfreulichen Thread beteiligte Forumsbenutzer. Jetzt sind wir doch alle genau so schlau wie ganz am Anfang. Warum kann denn so etwas:

Zitat:
Zitat von *loegd.nrw.de* 
_Dänische Überwachungsbehörde: Warnung vor dem Produkt Prostasol mit dem Hormon Östrogen.

Die Dänische Überwachungsbehörde warnt von der Einnahme des Mittels Prostasol. Es wird von nicht dänischen Seiten aus beworben und verkauft. Dieses Mittel enthält Östrogen, was auf der Packung nicht deklariert ist. Stattdessen wird behauptet, es handele sich um ein rein pflanzliches Produkt. Das fälschlicherweise als Nahrungsergänzungsmittel bezeichnete Produkt wird zur diätetischen Behandlung von Prostata-Krebs beworben. Verbraucher sollten die Einnahme des Mittels sofort stoppen und Reste in Apotheken abgeben.(Beitrag vom 08.03.2007_


nicht auch in unserem Land offiziell überprüft werden, damit Patienten nicht unter Umständen etwas kaufen, was nicht dem entspricht, was auf der Verpackung oder den Werbebroschüren steht. Es müßte doch möglich sein, so ein Original einem unabhängigem Institut zur Überprüfung zu übersenden. Das könnte doch z.B. in diesem besonderen Falle unser BPS in die Wege leiten. Warum denn dann nicht auch eine Packung in Brunnen käuflich erwerben, um herauszufinden, ob da ein Unterschied zu anderen Mixturen besteht?

*"Es ist besser alte Diamanten aus zweiter Hand zu besitzen als gar keine"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## lobo01

Ich habe davon eine Thrombose bekommen, nie wieder

----------


## WinfriedW

> Warum kann denn so etwas nicht auch in unserem Land offiziell überprüft werden, ...


Weil _ProstaSol®_ in unserem Land gar nicht verkauft wird  (bzw. verkauft werden darf). Soweit geht's halt doch noch nicht, dass die deutschen Testkäufer in Holland einkaufen gehen. Eigentlich wären die Niederländischen Behörden angesprochen.

WW

----------


## Corobbio

Hallo, lobo 01,
das hört sich ja schrecklich an! Kannst Du etwas Genaueres dazu sagen? Welche Dosis hast Du genommen? Und welches Produkt? Steht ohne Zweifel fest, dass Prostasol der Auslöser dafür war? Ich bin der Meinung, dass man dem Rästel um Prostasol tatsächlich auf die Spur kommen sollte. Wie ich gehört habe, empfiehlt auch Herr Prof. Clemens Unger von der auf Tumorbiologie spezialisierten Einrichtung der Uniklinik-Freiburg auch in bestimmten Fällen Prostasol, und es ist doch fast nicht vorstellbar, das dieses Produkt eingesetzt wird, wenn wirklich derartige gesundheitliche Probleme zu befürchten sind (Nebenwirkungen haben die Casodex und die anderen Produkte - nebenbei bemerkt - auch in nicht erheblichem Maße). Es muß doch in unser aller Interesse liegen, herauszufinden, ob dieses Produkt helfen kann und insofern schließe ich mich der Frage an, ob der BPS hier nicht aktiv werden könnte. Eine Analyse des Produktes durchzuführen, kann doch nicht so schwierig sein, oder? Dann hätten wir Klarheit - in der einen oder aber auch in der anderen Richtung.
Euch allen einen schönen Tag und danke für Eure Rückmeldungen.
Gruß Helmut

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Wie ich gehört habe, empfiehlt auch Herr Prof. Clemens Unger von der auf Tumorbiologie spezialisierten Einrichtung der Uniklinik-Freiburg auch in bestimmten Fällen Prostasol, ...


Ja, das tut er.

Ich habe nach *diesem* leichte Zweifel daran, dass die Klinik für Tumorbiologie formaljuristisch tatsächlich eine Einrichtung der Uni Freiburg ist. Offensichtlich gibt es aber eine enge Kooperation mit der Uniklinik und mit mit dem Loretto-Krankenhaus in Freiburg (hier spez. *Prof. Dr. Jürgen Breul*).

Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal der Hinweis auf *diesen* und *jenen* Thread.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

da hab ich ja was versäumt. Zur Sache, ich habe in einer auch alternativen Apotheke. in Frankreich, nach Prostasol gefragt. Dem Apotheker war nichts bekannt.

Gruß Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ...,da hab ich ja was versäumt.


Nix verpasst, is doch noch alles da.

WW

----------


## Schorschel

> Ich habe nach *diesem* leichte Zweifel daran, dass die Klinik für Tumorbiologie formaljuristisch tatsächlich eine Einrichtung der Uni Freiburg ist. 
> 
> WW


 
Hallo Winfried,


offensichtlich ist die Klinik in der Tat ein Teil der Uniklinik (siehe unten stehende Übersicht der Kliniken und Institute der Medizinischen Fakultät an der Uni Freiburg). Auch haben sämtliche handelnden Personen Mailadressen der Uni.
 
Viele Grüße
 
Schorschel
 

*Kliniken und Institute*





**





*Medizinische Universitätsklinik*





*Chirurgische Universitätsklinik*





**





*Department Orthopädie und Traumatologie*





**





*Anästhesiologische Universitätsklinik*





**





*Neurochirurgische Universitätsklinik*





**





*Neurologische Universitätsklinik*





**





*Universitätsklinik für Psychiatrie und Psychosomatik*





**





*Universitätsklinik für Zahn-, Mund- und Kieferheilkunde*





**





*Universitäts-Hautklinik*





**





*Universitätsklinik für Hals-, Nasen- und Ohrenheilkunde*





**





*Universitäts-Augenklinik*





**





*Radiologische Universitätsklinik*





**





*Zentrum für Kinderheilkunde und Jugendmedizin*





**





*Universitäts-Frauenklinik*





**





*Pathologisches Institut*





**





*Institut für Rechtsmedizin*





**





*Institut für Medizinische Biometrie und Medizinische Informatik*





**





*Institut für Medizinische Mikrobiologie und Hygiene*





**





*Institut für Umweltmedizin und Krankenhaushygiene*





**





*Klinik für Tumorbiologie*





**





*Institut für Anatomie und Zellbiologie*





**





*Institut für Biochemie und Molekularbiologie*





**





*Institut für Ethik und Geschichte der Medizin*





**





*Institut für Humangenetik und Anthropologie*





**





*Abteilung für Medizinische Psychologie*





**





*Abteilung für Medizinische Soziologie*





**





*Institut für Molekulare Medizin und Zellforschung*





**





*Institut für Experimentelle und Klinische Pharmakologie und Toxikologie*





**





*Physiologisches Institut I und II*

----------


## JochenM

Lieber Winfried W,
ich bin noch eine Antwort schuldig, was denn Prof. Heidenreich stattdessen empfiehlt (er rät ja von Prostasol ab, wegen des hohen Thrombose-Risikos). Im Fall meines Mannes rät er jetzt erst einmal zur Bestrahlung der bekannten Metastase. Ansonsten soll der Testosteron-Wert weiter überwacht werden, der momentan kleiner als 0,03 ist. Sobald dieser über 0,05 ansteigt, will Prof. H. mit einer erneuten Hormontherapie beginnen (wie die genau aussehen soll, muss noch geklärt werden). Wie gesagt, hier handelt es sich nur um den Einzelfall bei meinem Mann. 
Infos von Euch, wie eine erneute Hormontherapie aussehen könnte, nehme ich gerne an.

----------

